# 【ENDED】Get your Gen Kit at VapeCon 2019! Giveaway specially for SA vapers!



## Vaporesso (19/8/19)

Hi SA vapers,

Are you already informed that Vaporesso will be present at the *VapeCon 2019* in South Africa?
How many of you will go for it? We really look forward to meeting you guys there.
We did have a great time there last year. We are also glad to visit this time, thanks @Silver for the host! This time we will be well-prepared too to bring you another good show! 

Now to thank all for the support from South Africa, we are going to* Giveaway 3 Gen kits* specially here to you! 

*How to Enter*
Comment below the time when you joined the EcigsSA forum

*Winners Announce*
Winners will be announced at Aug 26th! 

*How to Claim*
Get you prize right away! Claim your prize at our booth in VapeCon 2019! 

And also we will have some small games at the booth prepared for you, you can *win more prizes like the Luxe kit, Zero Kit and Sky Solo Kit! 

You are also going to be the first ones to try our latest Vaporesso PodStick there

Booth Information*
VapeCon South Africa 2019
Time: 31th Aug-1st Sep. 2019
Booth No.: 51,52,53,54
Venue: Heartfelt Arena-1000 Voortrekker Road, Thaba Tshwane, Pretoria, South Africa

*

*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/8/19)

I joined the family on the 3rd Feb 2014!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## lesvaches (19/8/19)

Joined on the 21st Aug 2018

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Zeek (19/8/19)

Joined on the 22nd of September 2016

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (19/8/19)

I joined 05/02/16 and it was the best decision ever.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MRHarris1 (19/8/19)

I joined on the 13th of August 2017

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## StompieZA (19/8/19)

Been part of this awesome community since 7th June 2016

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cornelius (19/8/19)

Wow this is a great reminder .Member Since: 28/2/17

What a nice giveaway idea.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (19/8/19)

I joined on 25 August 2015!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StephenE (19/8/19)

I joined on 25 June 2019.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## traulstone (19/8/19)

Member since 28 September 2017!

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wesley (19/8/19)

Been here since 16 September 2014, mostly lurking...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Safz_b (19/8/19)

Officially Joined on the 20th Feb 2019
6months tomorrow!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (19/8/19)

I joined the fam on the 23 September 2016!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (19/8/19)

I joined the forum on 16 November 2013 - then got roped into helping the Admin & Mod team 

Looking forward to seeing you guys next week @Vaporesso 
Travel safe!

We welcome you back to our country and hope you have a great stay and a super VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## WELIHF (19/8/19)

Joined on the 6th of March 2017

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## X-Calibre786 (19/8/19)

I joined on 1 November 2018

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (19/8/19)

Stirring since 28 Oct 2018

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Asterix (19/8/19)

Member from 24th September 2016.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (19/8/19)

07.06. 2018 is the date that I decided to join , have been a ''guest'' for a while before.
And your winner announcement date is on my birthday

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DougP (19/8/19)

18 November 2015 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru (19/8/19)

I joined the forum on the 25th September 2018.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (19/8/19)

I joined 1 of September 2016. Mostly lurking before that till a certain Gentleman convinced me to join and start interacting. Can't believe all the great friends I have made since then.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GerrieP (19/8/19)

Hi . Joined the best vaping community on 6 August 2019 with a second hand mod. No looking back.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/8/19)

Joined my online vaping family on 21 October 2017, best decision ever.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Vaporesso (20/8/19)

Silver said:


> I joined the forum on 16 November 2013 - then got roped into helping the Admin & Mod team
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you guys next week @Vaporesso
> Travel safe!
> ...


Will be super excited to meet all the SA vapers there and also glad to meet you again

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Tayden Pillay (20/8/19)

Joined 22 November 2018

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wimmas (20/8/19)

Joined 21 August 2017

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KarlDP (20/8/19)

I joined my vape fam on 23 January 2016

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Marianka Pelser (20/8/19)

Been here since 25 May 2017

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Acidkill (20/8/19)

I Joined 12 June 2019

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marsha Push (20/8/19)

joined 18 January 2019

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Zeen Cassim (20/8/19)

I joined on the 8th of August 2018!
Love the look and the features on the new Vaporesso Gen!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mo_MZ (20/8/19)

I joined 31 July 2016

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor (20/8/19)

joined 27/8/2017

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CaliGuy (21/8/19)

Joined on the 10 July 2018
My Neurologist advise me to quit smoking and suggested vaping as a healthier option.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TyTy (21/8/19)

Joined the 26th of August last year!!! Nearly 1 year with the vape SA family can't wait to try the gen love the red one and really eager to see how that pulse mode works see you guys at Vapecon!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## tiaan123 (21/8/19)

Joined this lovely community on 06-08-2017

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## shaakira.j (21/8/19)

Joined 21/06/2019

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Calmon (21/8/19)

with the family for about 6 months. 1 year anniversary of vaping will be september 9th. started with a vaporesso swag kit then 2 weeks later got a polar kit

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (21/8/19)

I joined 29 April 2016. What an awesome journey it has been. I learned most of what I know about making coils and mixing juice in this community. Thank you EccigsSA! I appreciate everything you have done for me. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Chanelr (21/8/19)

Joined 4/7/18.
Awesome giveaway and looking forward to seeing your guys again

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JasonKnell (21/8/19)

I joined 1 August 2019 after the Facebook Collapse!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapingAccountant (21/8/19)

Joined the ecigssa family on 19th June 2019!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/8/19)

Excellent initiative @Vaporesso, thank you 
Member since 16/12/2016

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bralme (22/8/19)

I joined on the 13th of February 2017

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stillwaters (22/8/19)

Joined 25 March 2017.
Will be great seeing you at Vapecon again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spink (23/8/19)

I Joined 16/4/18

What an awesome giveaway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (24/8/19)

Hi everyone I joined in on the 7th of May 2018 however been vaping since 14th December 2016

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Uzzi_G (24/8/19)

I joined on the 7th August 2016. When I first heard about Vapecon, never made it sadly for 2016, 2017 and 2018. This year will be my first year or you'll find me dead

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zubz (25/8/19)

Joined 14/08/2018

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (25/8/19)

Joined 12/10/17. But due to a technical glitch my account was only activated 16/10/17 at 21:51.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (26/8/19)

Joined 13/4/18

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (26/8/19)

Joined 16 June 2016

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporesso (26/8/19)

Thanks so much for your participation and also thanks for such a good platform for us to communicate.
Here are the 3 winners who will win the Gen Kit
@GerrieP 
@tiaan123 
@Sal 

Please contact us within 24 hours with your information. And we will forward to our colleagues who will go to VapeCon 2019 to take the prizes to u! *Please claim your prizes at our booth! *
If you don't win this giveaway, don't be down! We prepare a lot of gifts and prizes at our booth too. 

Come and meet us at Booth No.: 51,52,53,54. Excited to meet you all!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## lesvaches (26/8/19)

Congratulations! @GerrieP @tiaan123 @Sal and thank you @Vaporesso for a great competition.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (26/8/19)

Awesome and congratulations to the winners 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerrieP (26/8/19)

Vaporesso said:


> Thanks so much for your participation and also thanks for such a good platform for us to communicate.
> Here are the 3 winners who will win the Gen Kit
> @GerrieP
> @tiaan123
> ...


What a great way to Start a Monday. 
Thanks Vapresso for a great gift and to all participants and fellow winners. I am stoked to own my first NEW mod. Thanks again. See u at Vapecon 2019

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## tiaan123 (26/8/19)

WOW like @GerrieP what a way to start a week thanks @Vaporesso for this.

See you all at Vapecon 2019

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt (26/8/19)

Lucky bugger

Congrats

@GerrieP
@tiaan123
@Sal

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SparkySA (29/8/19)

I joined about 17th Aug 2019

When I heard that vapecon was hosted by Ecigssa I joined here to get Info and dagnabbit... I was hooked here, I have been posting everyday, reading up on the insights. I have also watched and learned a great deal about vaporesso
Checked the reviews out on YouTube and it looks like a great mod. The concensus was on my question when I joined here was the best combo is a Vaporesso mod with Zeus x, will be looking forward to test this on sunday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/8/19)

got it and it rocks !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/8/19)

Congrats to the winners!

Awesome comp @Vaporesso

We will see your team at VapeCon 2019 !
Very pleased to have you with us again here in South Africa
You are always welcome

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (30/8/19)

I joined the forum 30 January 2019

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerrieP (31/8/19)

Thank you @Vaporesso for my awesome gift. Another international comp. that rocks...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporesso (2/9/19)

GerrieP said:


> Thank you @Vaporesso for my awesome gift. Another international comp. that rocks...
> View attachment 176367


Thanks so much for your support and congrats! Hope you had a great day at our booth and hope you can enjoy our Gen KIT!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Mo_MZ (3/9/19)

I got my hands on just the mod - any suggestions for a tank (for best flavor) ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerrieP (3/9/19)

Mo_MZ said:


> I got my hands on just the mod - any suggestions for a tank (for best flavor) ?


I bought the Wotofo Profile Unity Rta, mesh coil. Must say I am very impressed with the flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (3/9/19)

Mo_MZ said:


> I got my hands on just the mod - any suggestions for a tank (for best flavor) ?



Can't go wrong with a GEAR RTA with a Nano Alien inside...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/19)

Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Mo_MZ (3/9/19)

GerrieP said:


> I bought the Wotofo Profile Unity Rta, mesh coil. Must say I am very impressed with the flavour.
> View attachment 176669




That looks so dope - I really wanted the Blue but they were gone in a flash so took the black mod.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## <(MK)> (3/3/20)

I joined on the 16th of October 2018!!!!!!! Ciggy free ever since!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rey_Rey (8/3/20)

Joined November 19th, 2017.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hooked (9/3/20)

<(MK)> said:


> I joined on the 16th of October 2018!!!!!!! Ciggy free ever since!!!



@<(MK)> This competition ended *August 2019. *

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (9/3/20)

Rey_Rey said:


> Joined November 19th, 2017.



@Rey_Rey This competition ended *August 2019. *

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (9/3/20)

*This competition ended in August 2019. *
*Please don't reply to this thread.*

@Vaporesso [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] Is it possible to close this thread, so that there is no confusion? (Two people entered the comp yesterday)


----------



## Adephi (9/3/20)

I like fruity vapes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (9/3/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 191831
> 
> *This competition ended in August 2019. *
> *Please don't reply to this thread.*
> ...



Thanks @Hooked - the vendor is free to close their thread. 

We typically do not like to interfere with vendor subforums unless there is a major breach of forum-wide rules.

But thanks for the headsup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporesso (10/3/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 191831
> 
> *This competition ended in August 2019. *
> *Please don't reply to this thread.*
> ...


Thank you for your reminder

Reactions: Like 2


----------

